# TEK - Tektronix ... astrostuff outlook ...



## yogi-in-oz (2 August 2006)

Hi folks,

TEK ..... some key dates ahead, where some 
time cycles may help to mark the price swings,
in this stock:

04-07 August 2006 ... significant and positive

11-14 August 2006 ... a negative cycle here

18-21 August 2006 ... positive news expected ???

     23 August 2006 ... 2 positive cycles to trigger
                                a rally, until month's end?

In contrast, September 2006 should bring more 
negative cycles ..... 

..... TEK chart, at:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=TEK&t=6m

happy days

  yogi


----------

